# New Kindle Firmware Update 5.9.4



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

It looks like it's for the 6th generation Paperwhite forward. Here's what it says:

Here's what's new:

Expanded Search: In-book search now includes results from your notes and highlights.
In-book Clock: Now you can check the current time without leaving the page you're reading. Use the option in Display Settings (Aa) menu to display the clock.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_bc_nav?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529680


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Also:
- check out *new, improved* Report Content Error (you can see status of reported errors by going to Manage Your Content and Devices, locating the book, and the menu will have View your submitted correction(s) choice)
- dictionaries for five Indic languages (this is also there now for iOS and Android apps)

I actually like having the In-book Clock.


----------



## isamilis (Dec 8, 2016)

I read in other forum, there is flickering issue after applying this update. Not sure, but I will wait until the issue has confirmed and resolved.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I installed this AM and read a couple hours with no flickering on Oasis 2.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

isamilis said:


> I read in other forum, there is flickering issue after applying this update. Not sure, but I will wait until the issue has confirmed and resolved.


What I notice is that whenever a page has an image (this could just be a horizontal line graphic), there is a *full* refresh when entering and exiting that page (pixels all turn black, then white, then it renders the page - but it is fast). This seems to be a way of ensuring that the image has a clean canvas to render on, and similarly that text has a clean canvas when you turn the page.

I barely notice it, and even without images, you will get full refresh after some number of pages. Note this is with the Page Refresh (refresh every page) option turned off: if you turn that setting on, then it does this with every page turn (which some people may find less distracting than irregular full page refresh).

I did see a double full screen refresh once, over the course of many page turns. At least I think I did. Maybe this is *flickering*? If so it is not very frequent.

If there is new behavior with page refresh, I would be hard pressed to confirm it.

I was having occasional page skipping prior to the update (unable to navigate to a certain page without extra finagling). I have not seen that since the update.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't have any issues since the updates. Not on my Oasisess, nor my Voyage. No flickering and I don't notice any difference with refresh. It still always refreshes at the start of a chapter for me, no matter where I am at in the "sequence". I mean how many pages it goes before a normal refresh. Every start of chapter it does it anyway. But that was already there before. 

No use for the clock to show. I don't wanna know   At least not seeing it in a book. So nothing changed for me as far as I can tell. I haven't reported anything in a while, so I haven't seen those changes yet. I guess I read better books now where I don't have to do that reporting anymore.   

eta: just thought of one thing that is different, my issue with time left in book not working seems to be fixed. It didn't work right on my O2. Worked for a while, then defaulted to like 8 minutes left, or 10 minutes left in book for the rest. Then I did the reset of the time left. It worked for a bit in a book, then it didn't. Well since I got this update, its working fine. So that is good.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

isamilis said:


> I read in other forum, there is flickering issue after applying this update. Not sure, but I will wait until the issue has confirmed and resolved.


I did notice a bit of a flickering issue on my PW after the update. I did a Restart of the PW and it solved this minor problem.
I do like the clock in the book. It keeps me from getting too carried away when I need to be doing something soon.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got the update on my Voyage and I haven't noticed any problems with flickering or with the page refresh - I have mine set to refresh every page anyway.

I have noticed that sometimes if you close the Kindle whilst in a book, when you re-open it, the time is still what it was before - it doesn't update till you press something that requires the top of the page to refresh. This only seems to happen if you leave it a long time - if it's just a couple of minutes the time seems to update. Not a problem really, just an observation.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I have two Paperwhites. Both are running just fine with the update. I bet if, instead of reading books, I looked really hard I could find something, though.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The leading theory about the flicker is that if you have the clock display turned on, and you turn a page at the same time that a minute advances, you might see a double refresh. I can live with that. 

If it takes more than a minute to read a page, the clock will update in place without any flicker.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Mine just upgraded.

I wouldn't have found the clock setting (should be in Settings/Reading Options?) on my own.

I think I'd use the clock if it were at the top right instead of centered.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

TromboneAl said:


> I think I'd use the clock if it were at the top right instead of centered.


And I'd prefer it to be centered on the bottom where the other info appears. However, if you turn it on and leave it for a while, you get used to it where it is - at least I did - and I find it handy to have it there rather than have to go back to the Home screen to see the time.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, I'm hooked on it now. Apparently I'm too lazy to rotate my arm and look at my watch!

If I turn the page right when the clock changes, the page refreshes twice. Or something. No biggie, but I bet they'll fix that in a future release

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Have had the flickering several times since the update and it was not helped at all by a restart. It's quite annoying, I'll try turning off the clock and see if that fixes it.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I have it and have noticed absolutely zero change other than the excellent clock at the top of the page. Otherwise it is totally transparent. Very pleased to have that clock though.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I loved the clock, but it seems that it increases the frequency of button glitches. That is, with the clock on, it happened more frequently that I'd press the button on my Oasis 2, and the page would not turn.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Update: I've now read on my O2 for hours with the clock off, and the page turn glitch hasn't happened once!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I just updated our Kindles to version 5.9.5.1 and it keeps the clock and loses the page flashes.
Thanks, Amazon!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I just finished updating my Oasis to 5.9.5.2.  All is well.


----------



## dckindles (May 12, 2018)

I’m having an issue. When I get a new book it doesn’t automatically download but stays in queue grayed out. I need to do a hard reset before it will download. I talked to support and it’s a known problem and is being worked as priority.  Should be fixed in a day or two according to the help desk. I have a Voyage, but it’s not limited to it.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

dckindles said:


> I'm having an issue. When I get a new book it doesn't automatically download but stays in queue grayed out. I need to do a hard reset before it will download. I talked to support and it's a known problem and is being worked as priority. Should be fixed in a day or two according to the help desk. I have a Voyage, but it's not limited to it.


I've had this problem periodically for months - a new book bought on the Amazon website on my laptop does not download automatically, it goes into my archive, so I have to tap it to allow the download. This sounds similar to your issue.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rycovuve (May 13, 2018)

thanks for the update


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

John Hopper said:


> I've had this problem periodically for months - a new book bought on the Amazon website on my laptop does not download automatically, it goes into my archive, so I have to tap it to allow the download.


I've had this ever since I made the Oasis 2 my default Kindle. I don't have to go to archives, but I do have to do the Sync thing before anything new shows up. It was a real problem with pre-ordered books since I didn't know they were sitting there waiting. Now I make a note on my phone calendar. Interestingly, if I download a sample (which I have to use Sync to get) and then buy the book, that book pops through instantly. And every once in a while a book comes through as it should without prompting. It's a minor aggravation I've just gotten used to.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have occasionally had to restart before sent books show up. It's intermittent, however. Not even confined to one device and it's even happened once or twice with my DX which is OOOLLLLDDDD . . . so probably not any new firmware.   It does seem like it's generally tied to a specific book.

But, as ellen notes . . . it's a minor annoyance. Probably not a bad idea to restart any given device periodically anyway.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Currently on our Voyage I have to restart it every time we get a new book. Otherwise it will not download the new book. This has been going on for a couple months since someone reset it by accident.


----------



## dckindles (May 12, 2018)

dckindles said:


> I'm having an issue. When I get a new book it doesn't automatically download but stays in queue grayed out. I need to do a hard reset before it will download. I talked to support and it's a known problem and is being worked as priority. Should be fixed in a day or two according to the help desk. I have a Voyage, but it's not limited to it.


The help desk called and said the issue has been fixed.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just manually updated my Voyage to 5.9.5.1 and it caused the voyage to loose all downloaded books as well as not showing those not downloaded.  I did go to content and devices and was able to deliver some.  I have left it most of the day, since this morning and it has only shown a relative few in all and the same in downloaded.  I hope it repopulates overnight, as I like having the entire kindle library at my fingertips when traveling.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

jkingrph said:


> I just manually updated my Voyage to 5.9.5.1 and it caused the voyage to loose all downloaded books as well as not showing those not downloaded. I did go to content and devices and was able to deliver some. I have left it most of the day, since this morning and it has only shown a relative few in all and the same in downloaded. I hope it repopulates overnight, as I like having the entire kindle library at my fingertips when traveling.


I don't know about manually updating a Kindle but I do a factory reset at least once a year on my two Kindle. The reset removes my library and I have to download books again. I don't have all 2,847 books on my Kindle. I usually have two or three pages and remove the books as I read them. I am rarely where I don't have access to WiFi so my books are "at my fingertips". If I didn't have WiFi I'd spend the extra and get cell data.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Prior to this update it showed all the books that I had ever purchased under the all function, and only the ones available to be read in the library under downloaded, ie that I had actually downloaded them to the device.    Now only a small part of the ones I have purchased show under "all"    If I purchase a new book, and I tried a free one to see, it quickly shows up in "all", the same if I go to contents and devices and manually send a book to the voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd try a 'restart'. Even if it just updated and, in the process, did a restart, it's worth a try. With the update, the functionality shouldn't change in what 'all' and 'downloaded' shows.

That said, there have been times where an update changed the sorting order/method that I usually use. That might be worth checking. For example, if you have it on 'books' but also have a lot of non-amazon content (transferred via USB or sent wirelessly) that won't show -- those things are in 'docs'.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I did a restart, and even went so far last night to redownload the update from amazon to my pc and reinstalled it.  It still only showed the relative few books, then after a while showed a few more and then stopped, and was the same this morning.  I went out for a walk, and just looked a few minutes ago and all of a sudden about half the books purchased  showed up in all.  I have absolutely nothing but kindle books on this voyage, never loaded anything else.  I use my pc and or iPad for other things.    I have no idea why it's going so slow, it was relatively quick prior to this.  I just hope it get's caught up today.  

I checked and it has plenty of memory or space left, so that's not a problem.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Did the update a couple days ago and turned the clock back on, thinking it was fixed by this.  Nope.  In fact, it was worse.  3 flashes instead of 2 when I turned the page at the same time that the clock was changing time.  I guess I didn't need the clock anyway.


----------

